# my first buildword question



## fred974 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I just applied a patch (zpool_raw_stats.patch) and was told that in order for it to take effect, I will need to do buildworld.
When I run `# svn info /usr/src` I get 
	
	



```
svn: Command not found.
```
Will excecuting `# pkg install subversion` be enough to then run `# svn update /usr/src` or is there more to it?
I am following buildworld and the svn manual
the patch can be found here


----------



## trev (Jun 6, 2018)

fred974 said:


> When I run  # svn info /usr/src



Instead, try `svnlite info /usr/src` - no need to install subversion


----------



## fred974 (Jun 7, 2018)

`# svnlite info /usr/src`

```
svn: E155007: '/usr/src' is not a working copy
```


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 7, 2018)

yea that guide omits this step: `svn co [URL='https://forums.freebsd.org/svn%3A//svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9']svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/[/URL]11 /usr/src`

given you want to get 11-STABLE, that is

Although with just a patch that you need to apply versus RELEASE, you dont need to do any kind of svn stuff, just apply the patch and follow the instruction WITHOUT doing anything with svn.

Although you need a set of sources installed, so if you did not install src.txz package during install you gotta get it installed first.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2018)

I know fred974 is working with 11.1-RELEASE. If you've updated your system with freebsd-update(8) you should already have a full source tree in /usr/src/. So you can skip the subversion steps. 

If you don't have a source tree, make sure to checkout /base/releng/11.1 for 11.1-RELEASE sources. Do not use the /base/release/* branches.


----------



## fred974 (Jun 7, 2018)

`# ll /usr/src/`

```
total 592
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel     115 Sep 29  2016 .arcconfig
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel     418 Sep 29  2016 .arclint
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    6199 Dec  9 11:09 COPYRIGHT
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel     741 Dec  9 11:09 LOCKS
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    5598 Dec  9 11:09 MAINTAINERS
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   21988 Dec  9 11:09 Makefile
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   86371 Dec  9 11:09 Makefile.inc1
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    6207 Dec  9 11:09 Makefile.libcompat
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel  400495 Dec  9 11:09 ObsoleteFiles.inc
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    2684 Dec  9 11:09 README
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   70830 Dec  9 11:09 UPDATING
drwxr-xr-x   42 root  wheel      44 Dec  9 11:09 bin/
drwxr-xr-x    9 root  wheel      11 Dec  9 11:09 cddl/
drwxr-xr-x   89 root  wheel      89 Dec  9 11:09 contrib/
drwxr-xr-x    5 root  wheel       6 Dec  9 11:10 crypto/
drwxr-xr-x   27 root  wheel      97 Dec  9 11:10 etc/
drwxr-xr-x    5 root  wheel       9 Dec  9 11:10 gnu/
drwxr-xr-x    8 root  wheel     106 Dec  9 11:10 include/
drwxr-xr-x    8 root  wheel      11 Dec  9 11:10 kerberos5/
drwxr-xr-x  113 root  wheel     115 Dec  9 11:22 lib/
drwxr-xr-x   37 root  wheel      42 Dec  9 11:10 libexec/
drwxr-xr-x   15 root  wheel      25 Dec  9 11:10 release/
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel       6 Dec  9 11:10 rescue/
drwxr-xr-x   91 root  wheel      99 Dec  9 11:10 sbin/
drwxr-xr-x    7 root  wheel       9 Dec  9 11:10 secure/
drwxr-xr-x   28 root  wheel      30 Dec  9 11:10 share/
drwxr-xr-x   56 root  wheel      57 Dec  9 11:11 sys/
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel       6 Dec  9 11:11 targets/
drwxr-xr-x    5 root  wheel       9 Dec  9 11:11 tests/
drwxr-xr-x   15 root  wheel      19 Dec  9 11:12 tools/
drwxr-xr-x  281 root  wheel     288 Dec  9 11:12 usr.bin/
drwxr-xr-x  228 root  wheel     237 Dec  9 11:12 usr.sbin/
```
 `# freebsd-version`

```
11.1-RELEASE-p10
```



SirDice said:


> If you've updated your system with freebsd-update(8) you should already have a full source tree in /usr/src/


Yes, I used freebsd-update(8) so do you mean I should go straigh to:
`# cd /usr/src`
`# make buildworld`
`# make buildkernel`


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2018)

Judging by the filelist, yes, you can go straight to the build steps.


----------

